# Kappalesana



## jenifer313

In my book, it says: Kappalesana on aina nominatiivissa.

Mutta mikä on kappalesana? Mikä on ainesana?


----------



## oreillard

hmm, I'd say 'ainesana' refers to uncount things, such as sugar, coffee, love, history. 'Kappalesana' (I've never herd the word myself , is probably everything you can count: a cloud, a cup of coffee, a bat...


----------



## jonquiliser

Still, there are only nine hits on Google for "kappalesana" (one of them referring to this topic on WR ) and I found no online dictionaries listing it, so I'd say it's not a common word by any standards.


----------



## oreillard

To me it sounds like a word from a textbook, made up for people who study Finnish like  'Finnish for foreigners'...it's just that it was 16 years ago when 'nominatiivi' was taught to me...and probably the perspective was a bit different.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hehe, perhaps that's so


----------



## Hakro

This is the first time I hear the word "kappalesana", but in the _WSOY Elektroninen sanakirja_ I found:

*countable* [kaunt•b•l] s
(kiel) substantiivi jonka eteen voidaan asettaa lukusana, laskettava sana, "kappalesana"


----------

